# Swarms - Noise Ensemble vero board



## bretvh (Apr 13, 2020)

I built up this variant of the Noise Ensemble circuit a couple months ago. I added in the infinite repeats mod from Parasit Studios, and also a separate delay time control for infinite mode, so when you hit that momentary repeat switch, it can have a faster and way glitchier repeats. It's a fun pedal to mess with and this was my first time doing a vero build. Guts are kind of a mess, but I learned a lot with this one!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 13, 2020)

It’s a super fun circuit! I’ve lost hours to that thing haha, nice work!


----------



## bretvh (Apr 13, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It’s a super fun circuit! I’ve lost hours to that thing haha, nice work!



I feel bad for my wife and kids! First it was this, then the Robot pedal... next is a 4093 NAND Synth, then a Parasit Studios Multiwave Mega. It's going to be a noisy Summer around these parts.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 13, 2020)

Heck yeah...I need to order another Multiwave mega, first one didn’t work 100% and logic chips leave me puzzled. Got some almost awesome sounds out of it!


----------



## randomeow (Dec 22, 2020)

bretvh said:


> I built up this variant of the Noise Ensemble circuit a couple months ago. I added in the infinite repeats mod from Parasit Studios, and also a separate delay time control for infinite mode, so when you hit that momentary repeat switch, it can have a faster and way glitchier repeats. It's a fun pedal to mess with and this was my first time doing a vero build. Guts are kind of a mess, but I learned a lot with this one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009
> ...



Hi would you mind sharing the 3rd knob you added (vero layout or schematics) ? I tried this with the loop switch but even if I turn it off, it still oscillates. Any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## bretvh (Dec 22, 2020)

randomeow said:


> Hi would you mind sharing the 3rd knob you added (vero layout or schematics) ? I tried this with the loop switch but even if I turn it off, it still oscillates. Any help would be appreciated. thanks!



Edited to say DPDT instead of 3PDT and link updated. My bad!

Hey there! So it's using a DPDT momentary switch like *this one. *That switch simply swaps between the main delay/shambles pot and the secondary one on one half, and connects the infinite repeats on the other half when it's engaged. I have a schematic I'll share here. Note that M1_1, M1_2, M1_3, M2_1, and M2_2 refer to the poles on the momentary switch. 1_* is one half and 2_* is the other half. You will have to determine in which direction your particular switch works to map those out. Hope this helps!

Oh, and I should note that my friend and I are planning to do a Noise Ensemble pedal release with some more mods and tweaks at some point in the next several months. We may also sell the PCBs to DIY folks, still kinda figuring that out.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 22, 2020)

bretvh said:


> Edited to say DPDT instead of 3PDT and link updated. My bad!
> 
> Hey there! So it's using a DPDT momentary switch like *this one. *That switch simply swaps between the main delay/shambles pot and the secondary one on one half, and connects the infinite repeats on the other half when it's engaged. I have a schematic I'll share here. Note that M1_1, M1_2, M1_3, M2_1, and M2_2 refer to the poles on the momentary switch. 1_* is one half and 2_* is the other half. You will have to determine in which direction your particular switch works to map those out. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


I really want to make one of these!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the Dirge Slowly Melting is a tricked out noise ensemble.


----------



## bretvh (Dec 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’m pretty sure the Dirge Slowly Melting is a tricked out noise ensemble.


Yes! That one seems to be the most experimental one out there. And Evan from Dirge seems to be a genuinely amazing person. Also, the JPTRFX Super Weirdo, and GojiraFX makes a bunch of NE variants. I think Holy Island has a take on it, and I know that Russ Never Sleeps has a version he has been working on that is more focusing on the comparator gated fuzz side of the circuit. It's definitely a fun one to play with. My friend did a demo of it using it on drums and synth as well, and it does some cool stuff with non-string instruments.


----------

